# Baby Cardigan for Knitting Machine



## team10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi

I have recently started machine knitting and would like to practice actually knitting from a pattern by doing something small. I thought perhaps a preemie/baby cardigan which I could then give away . I wonder if anyone has a pattern (or knows where I could get one)as I am finding it difficult to find patterns for the machine. It is a Brother.

Thanks


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

you will love the brother, what no? Mine is 585, are you looking for just a simple one with button up the front? What gauge are you looking for?

I agree with the difficulty in patterns for the machine. that is why I create my own.

that is why I use http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/ I can create what ever I want, with a little bit of imagination.


----------



## team10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for coming back to me.

My machine is only an older model to start with - I have the 836 plus 230 ribber - but it works fine. I am just looking for a simple button front cardigan. 

I have had a quick look at greatknitdesigns but I am child minding at the moment (the grandchildren are on holiday from school!!!) so will have a better look a little later.

Thanks again.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

here is a sample of the type of pattern you can create this is just generic (no gauge done) once you do a gauge and plug it in (enter it in the program) it will print the pattern based on the tension you have selected.

KNITWARE SWEATER DESIGN

Flat (Bottom-Up) Regular length Straight Cardigan with Ribbing and Vertical Rib front bands
Drop (grafted) shoulder with Full length Moderate Taper sleeves with Ribbing
Round (crew) front neck and Flat back neck with Single Band collar

Printed: 6/1/2011
Pattern File Name: 10 lb baby
Size: Standard Baby 10 lbs. for *

Date started: 6/1/2011 Finished: *

YARN DESCRIPTION:
*; *; *; *

GAUGE DATA:
Gauge (Stocking Stitch over 4 in = 10 cm): 20.0 sts by 26.0 rows.
Body knit by None using TD4
Ribbing knit by None using TD3.5

FINISHED DIMENSIONS: (ins): ... with Moderate fit.
Chest: 19.8 Armhole: 8.3 Top Neck Opening: 4.4
Hem Width: 5.1 Front Neck Width: 2.2
 Front Neck Depth: 1.8
Hem Width: 19.8 Sleeve Bottom: 5.1
Sleeve Length: 6.0
Body Length: 9.9 Hem Length: 1.0 Collar Length: 0.7
Hem Length: 1.5
Front Band Width 0.7 Number of buttons: 6


Note: Read ALL these instructions thoroughly BEFORE starting to knit. There may be sections where there are two shapings to work at the same time (such as necklines or waist shaping). The pattern may call for more needles than you have on your machine. 

NOTE: At most, 51 needles are required to make this garment.

BACK:
1. Cast on 51 sts in MY, using TD3.5 and closed edge method. Work in 1x1 rib for 12 rows. COR.
2. Change to TD4 and Stocking Stitch, RC000. Work 28 rows. 
3. Mark this row at both ends for armhole.
4. Work 28 more rows. Total 56 rows. 
5. Back neck. Thread center 21 sts onto WY. 15 sts each side. Knit 6 rows with WY.

FRONT: Cardigan right side worked first.
1. Cast on 25 sts in MY, using TD3.5 and closed edge method. Work in 1x1 rib for 12 rows. COR.
2. Change to TD4 and Stocking Stitch, RC000. Work 28 rows. 
3. Armhole. Mark this row at right end for armhole. Work 16 rows ( 44 rows total).
4. Shape neck. COR. Thread left 5 sts to WY. Dec 1 st at neck edge (left end) every row 5 times, until 15 sts remain. Work 7 rows even. Total 56 rows.
5. Cut yarn, leaving a 21.0 ins end. Work 6 rows WY. Remove sts from machine.
6. Left cardigan front. Work as for right side, reversing shapings.

SHOULDER SEAMS: 
1. Graft shoulder seams on 15 sts.

ROUND (CREW) FRONT NECK SINGLE BAND COLLAR:
1. Bring out 51 needles to HP. With wrong side of work facing, rehang 5 sts from right front neck holder, 10 sts from right front neck edge, 21 sts from back neck holder, , 10 sts from left front neck edge and 5 sts from left front neck holder. Hang weights. Push needles to FWP, latches open. Use TD3.5 with COR. 
2. Work 6 rows. Convert to 1x1 rib. Cast off loosely. 

SLEEVES:
1. Sleeve is grafted onto the body of the sweater, and worked down to the ribbing. Hang side edge of body between armhole markers on 44 needles, wrong side of work facing. Push sts back against the bed and hang weights as usual. 
2. Push needles to FWP, place COR with TD4 and thread up MY with Stocking Stitch.
3. Knit first row very carefully. If very tight, or bulky yarn, you may want to knit the first row by hand. 
4. Dec 1 st at each end of every 3rd row once, then every 4th row 7 times to 28 sts (31 rows total).
5. Work even to total 34 rows. COR. 
6. Cut main yarn. Work 6 rows WY. Remove sts from machine. 

SLEEVE HEM:
1. With wrong side of work facing, hook the MY sts onto 28 needles, leaving every other needle in NWP. Hang weights. Knit 1 row using TD4.
2. Change to TD3.5 and knit 8 rows.
3. Convert to 1x1 rib using latchet tool. Cast off loosely.

BUTTON BAND:
1. Using closed edge method of casting on for rib, and TD3.5, cast on 7 sts, leaving every other needle in NWP. Knit 9.0 ins, converting to rib in stages as you go.
2. Check that this length is sufficient, when slightly stretched, to go up cardigan front, from bottom of front hem to top of collar band. Rib more if necessary.
3. Cast off. Sew button band to left front for girls/women, right front for boys/men.
4. Mark positions for 6 buttons, the first one 0.3 ins above the band bottom, the last one 0.3 ins below the band top. The rest should be evenly spaced between these two, approximately 1.7 ins apart.

BUTTONHOLE BAND:
1. Work buttonhole band as for button band, working buttonholes at the marked positions as follows:
Thread off center 1 st to a length of WY, leaving the empty needle(s) in WP with latch open each time. 
When converting to rib, pick up the dropped st(s) at each buttonhole.
2. Sew buttons at marked positions on the button band.
3. Sew buttonhole band to cardigan front, being careful to align buttonholes with buttons.

FINISHING:
1. Sew side and sleeve seams. Sew any remaining seams. 
2. Darn/weave/sew in all loose ends.

AMOUNT OF YARN REQUIRED TO MAKE GARMENT:
--- WARNING. THIS IS A ROUGH ESTIMATE ONLY. Measure a sample piece for a more accurate calculation. 
Amount needed: 
2.9 for body and sleeves 
0.6 for ribbing and/or hems 
0.4 for collar/hood (includes cardigan front bands)
3.9 Ounces TOTAL

NOTES:


Pattern designed by: DEMO DEFAULTS
with KNITWARE DESIGN (Demonstration Version 2.50.2) from Morningdew Consulting Services Ltd
ph: (250)652-4097 fax: (250)652-5285 web: www.knitware.ca email: [email protected]


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the 585 with ribber but the ribber is missing some parts



team10 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for coming back to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## team10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi

Thank you so much. I can't wait to have a go at knitting this cardi. 

I look after two of my grandchildren in the school holidays - at their house - so I haven't had a chance to sit at my machine for a whole week. Roll on Tuesday when they are back at school.

Thanks again


----------



## Barb D (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,
I too, have just started machine knitting 9mm Big Phil which I got on an estate sale, but do not have any baby patterns for a cardigan which I need. Pls let me know if you find any-and I will too.
Good luck,
Barb


----------



## team10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi

A very kind lady got back to me and told me about a program she uses to make her own knitting patterns (http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/). She asked me what wool and tension I was using and very kindly sent me the baby cardi pattern in 3 sizes (as shown above). This is for dk wool 20.0 sts by 26.0 rows = 10cm square using tension 6. Unfortunately I have not had the chance to have a go a knitting it yet but I am looking forward to it. Hope this helps.
Jacqui


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

team10 said:


> "...A very kind lady got back to me and told me about a program she uses to make her own knitting patterns (http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/). She asked me what wool and tension I was using and very kindly sent me the baby cardi pattern in 3 sizes (as shown above). This is for dk wool 20.0 sts by 26.0 rows = 10cm square using tension 6. Unfortunately I have not had the chance to have a go a knitting it yet but I am looking forward to it. Hope this helps.
> Jacqui


Jacqui,

I am going over the instructions for the baby cardigan pattern you provided earlier in this topic.

However, I found a problem:

For the Front, you are supposed to cast on and knit 25 sts per row. When you reach RC 044, you are to decrease one (1) stitch at the neck edge every row for five (5) rows. That leaves you with 20 rows (25 - 5 = 20), not 15.

Before the above instructions, you are at RC 044. After you knit the 7 additional rows, your row counter is at RC 056 - as the pattern indicates. Since the row count in the instructions appears to be correct, it appears that the problem is in the decreases.

What should the instructions have said?

BTW, the link you provided is no longer an active website.

Ginny


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

On the following site you will find some machine knit baby's cardigans, plus other patterns. I have just finished doing the second cardigan down on the list and because it is so nice to do I have just started to do another one.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/stoke/hi/people_and_places/newsid_8674000/8674298.stm


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you, Sue.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

PM me your name and address and i will see what i can find and photo-copy for you.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

team10 said:


> Hi
> 
> A very kind lady got back to me and told me about a program she uses to make her own knitting patterns (http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/). She asked me what wool and tension I was using and very kindly sent me the baby cardi pattern in 3 sizes (as shown above). This is for dk wool 20.0 sts by 26.0 rows = 10cm square using tension 6. Unfortunately I have not had the chance to have a go a knitting it yet but I am looking forward to it. Hope this helps.
> Jacqui


I'm a little confused as to what machine you have.
The 830 is a standard gauge machine.......but seeing you have stated you have a 230 ribber I'm wondering if you have the 230 machine which is a chunky/bulky machine.
If you have a 230 then the patterns on the list that I gave to you will be no use. If you have a 830 then it may not knit DK well.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I'm a little confused as to what machine you have.
> The 830 is a standard gauge machine.......but seeing you have stated you have a 230 ribber I'm wondering if you have the 230 machine which is a chunky/bulky machine.
> If you have a 230 then the patterns on the list that I gave to you will be no use. If you have a 830 then it may not knit DK well.


Sue,

The OP said she was new to MK. I certainly hope she has a KH230 because a 230 ribber will not work on a standard gauge machine. (Keep in mind that I didn't find this until a couple of days ago; however, the topic was posted in 2011.)

Ginny


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GinB said:


> Sue,
> 
> The OP said she was new to MK. I certainly hope she has a KH230 because a 230 ribber will not work on a standard gauge machine. (Keep in mind that I didn't find this until a couple of days ago; however, the topic was posted in 2011.)
> 
> Ginny


Hey Ginny, I usually get annoyed when old topics are dragged up from the past, simply because people are answering questions that would have long been answered and hopefully any problems rectified. Because of this I usually check dates but this time I obviously didn't.....so now I am annoyed with myself.  :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Hey Ginny, I usually get annoyed when old topics are dragged up from the past, simply because people are answering questions that would have long been answered and hopefully any problems rectified. Because of this I usually check dates but this time I obviously didn't.....so now I am annoyed with myself.  :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


No worries, Sue. Normally, I don't post to old topics either, but somehow I came across the pattern posted within this topic and figured I'd give it a go...until I discovered the problem. As it turns out, the OP has not posted anything since November 2014, so I doubt she will answer my question. Oh well. I tried.

Ginny


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

GinB said:


> No worries, Sue. Normally, I don't post to old topics either, but somehow I came across the pattern posted within this topic and figured I'd give it a go...until I discovered the problem. As it turns out, the OP has not posted anything since November 2014, so I doubt she will answer my question. Oh well. I tried.
> 
> Ginny


Don't beat yourselves up ladies because I am about to get a machine and found the thread very useful, thank you.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Don't beat yourselves up ladies because I am about to get a machine and found the thread very useful, thank you.


Nice to see someone else is going to have a go at machine knitting. What make/model of machine are you getting?


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, I found this thread useful too. Also, there is no mistake in the pattern: at the front neck shaping for each side, 5 stitches are taken off on waste yarn, then 5 decreased. 25-10 = 15 which is what you want.


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Nice to see someone else is going to have a go at machine knitting. What make/model of machine are you getting?


I used to have knitting machines years ago but got rid of them when the children no longer wanted knitted stuff but now I have multiples of Grandchildren that I can not keep up with I thought it would be good to machine knit again. I had been thinking of getting a machine when a lady offered me one for free it's a Brother 830. I only got it all set up on Friday and it knits beautifully on the top bed but the ribber keeps on jamming so I have rang a local man who services machines but he hasn't got back to me yet, could be on holiday or away for the week-end. I could have had 6 cardigans made by now lol.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> I used to have knitting machines years ago but got rid of them when the children no longer wanted knitted stuff but now I have multiples of Grandchildren that I can not keep up with I thought it would be good to machine knit again. I had been thinking of getting a machine when a lady offered me one for free it's a Brother 830. I only got it all set up on Friday and it knits beautifully on the top bed but the ribber keeps on jamming so I have rang a local man who services machines but he hasn't got back to me yet, could be on holiday or away for the week-end. I could have had 6 cardigans made by now lol.


It's possible that all that needs doing is the re-setting of the ribber. It's easy to do.
This shows how to install the ribber. ........
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-PART-1-INSTALLING-A-BROTHER-RIBBER-/10000000005838068/g.html
The following shows how to adjust it.......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-PART-2-ADJUSTING-A-BROTHER-RIBBER-/10000000006613323/g.html


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> It's possible that all that needs doing is the re-setting of the ribber. It's easy to do.
> This shows how to install the ribber. ........
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-PART-1-INSTALLING-A-BROTHER-RIBBER-/10000000005838068/g.html
> The following shows how to adjust it.......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-PART-2-ADJUSTING-A-BROTHER-RIBBER-/10000000006613323/g.html


Tried it my needles are lined up okay, thank you for your help.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

team10 said:


> Hi
> My machine is only an older model to start with - I have the 836 plus 230 ribber - but it works fine. I am just looking for a simple button front cardigan.
> 
> The 836 is a standard gauge machine.....the 230 ribber is a bulky gauge that only fits on a 230 bulky main bed.......
> Did you type the wrong model numbers?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

oooooooooops!!!


----------



## pat.vermillion (Feb 22, 2014)

I have enjoyed reading this link and did make a copy of the pattern that was given, (I think she is link 10) not sure about that. I don't think this link 'great knit designs' is used any longer. I bought this program many years ago and do not remember using it very much. I am wondering who out there has this same knit program, and can I email you if I need any help?


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Right ladies I am up and running, my friend lent me her sponge bar to try and its knitting lovely now...now just to find a pattern.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Right ladies I am up and running, my friend lent me her sponge bar to try and its knitting lovely now...now just to find a pattern.
> Thank you for your help.


This site has dozens of machine knitting magazines available to download for free: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-knitking.html?cat=12

Hopefully you will find something there.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

There are lots of pattern books (free downloads) at:
http://www.machineknittingetc.com
Marge


----------

